# Thunderbird hängt sich immer auf



## Flame (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe ein Prob mit Thunderbird.

Ich hab das dumme gefühl, das TB mit bestimmten Mails nicht klar kommt.
Jedenfalls habe ich einen Ordner "Spam" in welchen alle Mails, die schon von Net-Build als Spam deklariert wurden, automatisch reingeschoben werden.
Nun schwirrten da auch brav 5 Mails rein. Nur öffnet er den Ordner Spam jetzt nicht mehr.
Der Rechner arbeitet und arbeitet, aber nix passiert. Ich kann TB dann nur über den Taskmanager beenden.
Wie komme ich jetzt in den Ordner Spam? Denn hin und wieder landen da auch wichtige Mails drin, die nicht wirklich Spam sind. Ordner umbenennen brachte auch nix. Mails als gelesen markieren auch nicht. Das Kontextmenü  ja noch. d.h. ich komme in den Posteingang, Gesendet etc. Nur eben in den Spamordner nicht.
Da scheint ne Mail drin zu stecken, die was ausführen will.

Kann wer helfen?

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

Wenn die Mail etwas ausführen wollte würde er sich erst beim betrachten der Mail aufhängen, da Thunderbird nicht automatisch die erste Mail anzeigt wenn man das Verzeichniss wechselt
Es könnte aber sein dass eine der Mails richtig groß ist, sowas war mal bei mir der Fall da hat nur warten geholfen bis er so weit war dass ich sie löschen konnte.


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

Schliesse den Thunderbird.
Suche auf deinem Rechner nach Dateien mit dem Namen "Spam".
Du solltest sie im Thunderbird-Profilverzeichnis finden.

Erstelle für alle Fälle eine Sicherungskopie dieser Datei.
Dann Öffne die Originaldatei mit einem Texteditor und lösche ihren Inhalt.

Danach starte Thunderbird wieder...dein Spamordner sollte jetzt leer sein.


----------



## Flame (13. Juni 2005)

Danke.

Die Mails konnte ich im Profilordner lesen. Aber es war ne Mordsdatei.
Mittlerweile kam ich auch in den Ordner. Warten hieß das Zauberwort.
Hat zwar ne Weile gedauert, aber er hats verarbeitet.
Es waren irgend welche russische Mails, mit zig Fremdzeichen. Da hat er irgendwie
nicht mitgeschnitten.
Egal.

Thx sagt Daniel


----------

